# piedmont



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

fished piedmont saturday eve from 5 to 7,lake was flat with no shad in sight.just before I lefted a musky killed my stick bait right at my feet. some how I got it turned and headed for the bank, not wanting to give up my new husky jerk I tryed to net it with my saugeye net. it would not fit and the hooks got caught in the net, now he wants my lure and my net .thank god the hooks pulled off the lure, I'll never try that again


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like a battle...i landed a 36in muskie last spring on a HJ-12 while saugeye fishing it aint easy without the right gear. Good luck out there.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Was at Piedmont today and to my surprise they have opened the gates instead of waiting till nov 15th. The bite sucked by the way.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I think they were getting the lake back down to summer pool, as most the lakes were a little high.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/pesns.htm


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I never hear much about a good bite at Piedmont. I know that lake is loaded with bass and eyes as well as musky, maybe people just not reporting as much?


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Caught these Sat. two over 20".


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Whats the water temp at piedmont?


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

We had 52 surface.


----------

